# World Tai Chi & Qigong Day



## Hammer Head (Feb 3, 2005)

This year, the World Tai Chi & Qigong Day will take place on April 30.

 For more information, please visit the following link:

www.worldtaichiday.com


----------



## Trainwreck (Feb 19, 2005)

I could have sworn that I posted a reply earlier in this thread.  The schools in Atlanta, to my knowledge, will be participating in World Tai Chi day by all going out to Piedmont Park, where (hopefully) there will be free food.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 19, 2005)

You probably posted a reply to the other thread he posted in the CMA - general section.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2005)

They'll be celebrating it here in Terre Haute with Tai Chi in the park, according to today's paper.


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 28, 2005)

Here in Olympia, Washington there will be a gathering on the East Plaza of the Capitol Campus at 10:00am.  I don't know who's organizing it.  I just saw it on a flyer downtown.  I will be going and I'm trying to get some of the people in my practice group to go as well.  I think the more T'ai Chi practioners you meet and practice with, the better your art will be.

fyn


----------

